# Need Some Creative Names & Advice



## B-B-Bombshell (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I've been playing around w/ the idea of starting a blog. I had hoped for it to combine both my love for beauty products (duh, why would i be part of this forum) & my knack for coming up w/ great outfits that flatter the wearer at low prices & using the everyday type stores (no $250 jeans here). I am the one that everyone comes to when they need help shopping for clothes or that special outfit or before their trip to sephora.

Question is, Do you think it would be wise to have just one blog that covered both beauty AND fashion? or would it be better to have them separated? I'm really torn on that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Second, i would need a name for the blog or blogs. Something creative, cute & catchy. Any help, suggestions, ideas would be SSSOOOO great! My friends have contributed some thoughts but so far nothing has really captured my attention.

Please help me, my beauty & fashionable friends!!!


----------

